# Post your Single Pivot DH/FR Bikes



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

Since you can find various "post your" here is a post your Single Pivot DH/FR bike:

Cannondale 2007 Gemini










Cannondale 2007 Judge WC DH










Cannondale 2007 Perp 2


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

love the look of that perp


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

the judge has to many stickers for my taste but the other two are sweet


----------



## ufisher (Jan 26, 2005)

my el cuervo


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

The old Bullit...


----------



## JudgeDH (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's my single pivot stable...

My Gemini...









My Judge on a Totem...









My Judge on the Fox40...









and my MC Shockwave...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)




----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

*My DHi*

.. i've changed a few things. Two iterations :


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

R9


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

question for the top guy why dont you put the dt swiss on your dh race bike? Seems like they are lighter and better for a machine like that and mx wheels would be more suitable for the perp? Just a suggestion but killer arsenal of bikes!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pretty accurate pic of my bike now...


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

08 Dhr


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

*el cuervo*

cuervo when she was still brand new.


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)




----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Ibex Zone


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> Since you can find various "post your" here is a post your Single Pivot DH/FR bike:
> 
> Cannondale 2007 Gemini
> 
> ...


Cool bikes, but why do you have 3 bikes that are so similar?? I mean why not like a DJ bike, a 6 inch bike, and a DH bike? save you some money too


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

zadey1234 said:


> the judge has to many stickers for my taste but the other two are sweet


I'm using the stickers for Frame protection


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

themontashu said:


> Cool bikes, but why do you have 3 bikes that are so similar?? I mean why not like a DJ bike, a 6 inch bike, and a DH bike? save you some money too


1st Because I'm crazy :crazy: and 2nd when I was building my next bike I tried to sold the previous one but I was discouraged by the prices that I had to sell them so I kept filling up the garage.


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

Pistol2Ne said:


> question for the top guy why dont you put the dt swiss on your dh race bike? Seems like they are lighter and better for a machine like that and mx wheels would be more suitable for the perp? Just a suggestion but killer arsenal of bikes!


Well the Judge takes a 12 X 135 rear hub due to the Brake link and the Perp is on 12 X 150 I have a pair of DT's for the Judge but their sidewalls tend to dent easily on rocky slopes and I'm always within a "rocky" environment.


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

Some more Action shots from the Perp:


----------



## LaggDawg (Jan 9, 2005)

Is that Big Sur?


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

LaggDawg said:


> Is that Big Sur?


its pacifca...almost at the top of mile


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats a tight pic of the perp above, jumping towards the mountains.


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

Djponee said:


> thats a tight pic of the perp above, jumping towards the mountains.


Well the photographer is a nature lover


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*My 3 Mountain Cycle Rigs*

I'll bite! Here are my 3 Rigs!

*DH: Shockwave 9.5*

























*FR: Sin*

























*AM: San Andreas DNA*

























*3 Rigs*

























*Long Live Single Pivot!*


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

05 Bullit










Mountain Cycle Fury..Not really a Freeride bike but I use it as one occasionally..


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

JudgeDH said:


> Here's my single pivot stable...
> 
> My Gemini...
> 
> ...


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Only picture I can get to at this time. Its a 2004 Cannondale Gemini,


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

stock 08 x7. just a few stickers taken off


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

my 06 IH Kumicho


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Old-school baby!*


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Not the best picture, but still just the one pivot :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> *Old-school baby!*


Your rear rotor is mounted backwards.


----------

